# problemas con driver nvidia, Xorg, o ambos???? [SOLUCIONADO]

## martin.msr

Hola, necesito que alguien me ayude:

tengo un problema con Xorg. Cuandoejecuto # startx aparece la "pantalla negra" y no inicia. no puedo salir con Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. Note que el problema esta en el driver "nvidia" de la Section "device" del xorg.conf, puesto que si cambio "nvidia" por "nv" el xorg arranca barbaro, pero con "nvidia" NO.

Section "Device"

Identifier "Card1"

VendorName "nvidiaCorporation"

BoardName "GeForce 6100 nForce 430"

Driver "nvidia"

VideoRam 262144

BusID "PCI:0:13:0"

EndSection

Cuando ejecuto # startx 2>error.txt, observo luego en "error.txt" el siguiente mensaje:

"

XIO: fatla IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on x server ":0.0"

after 0 request (0 known processed) ith 0 events remaining

"

Alguien me puede ayudar a hacer andar el driver de mi placa nVidia???????? ya no se que mas hacer. Gracias

si sirve de algo estos detalles:

- compile el kernel de gentoo sin soporte para nvidia (como recomienda la guia de instalacion para arquitectura de 64 bitsAMD)

- instale nvidia-legacy-driver (puesto que mi placa es de las mas "viejas", una GeForce 6100)

- Luego instale agregue INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" a mi make.conf (todo segun la guia de instalacion de Gentoo). Hasta aqui todo funciona bien.

- instale xorg-x11 y aca surgen los problemas.Last edited by martin.msr on Sat Aug 04, 2007 12:16 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
emerge -C nvidia-legacy-drivers #desinstala los legacy drivers

rmmod nvidia #remueve el modulo del kernel si lo hubiera

emerge nvidia-drivers #instala la versión 8 del driver de nvidia

modprobe nvidia #carga el modulo si no lo hubiera hecho ya

eselect open gl set nvidia #carga la extensión opengl para nvidia

startx
```

Tu geforce 6100 no puede correr sobre los nvidia-legacy-drivers.

Salud!

EDITO: Si no funciona pega la salida de

```
cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | grep EE
```

----------

## gringo

como nota aparte :

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | grep EE

 

no hagas con dos comandos lo que puedes hacer con uno, osea, grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log hará exactamente lo mismo  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Cereza

 *martin.msr wrote:*   

> - instale nvidia-legacy-driver (puesto que mi placa es de las mas "viejas", una GeForce 6100) 

 

Yo tengo una Nvidia GeForce 6200 y uso nvidia-drivers, no los legacy.

----------

## martin.msr

Bueno, muchas gracias por las respuestas a todos... voy a intentar reparar este problemita....luego comento como me fue

Saludos

----------

## martin.msr

Hola, bueno, les comento que no funciono.

Desisntale Xorg-x11, xrog-server y nvidia-legacy-driver de forma completa.Luego:

instale nvidia-driver y cuando.

ejecute:

```
# lsmod | grep nvidia && rmmod nvidia

# modprobe nvidia

#modules-update 
```

y hasta aca todo bien, luego al ejeuctar 

```
# startx
```

 vuelve a pasar lo mismo, pantalla negra con el mismo error

"XIO: fatla IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on x server ":0.0"

after 0 request (0 known processed) ith 0 events remaining ". 

Aca esta el Xorg.0.log:

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug  3 13:07:48 2007

(==) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x69cf60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,03ea card 1043,8234 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,03e0 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,03eb card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:2: chip 10de,03f5 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,03f1 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,03f2 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,03f3 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,03f0 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,03ec card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,03ef card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,03f6 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:1: chip 10de,03f6 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,03e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,03e9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,03e9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,03d0 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdfffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:13:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 430 rev 162, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdd000000/24, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfef3000 - 0xdfef3fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfefc000 - 0xdfefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfefd000 - 0xdfefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfef8000 - 0xdfefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfefec00 - 0xdfefecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfef3000 - 0xdfef3fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfefc000 - 0xdfefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfefd000 - 0xdfefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfef8000 - 0xdfefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfefec00 - 0xdfefecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfef3000 - 0xdfef3fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfefc000 - 0xdfefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfefd000 - 0xdfefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfef8000 - 0xdfefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfefec00 - 0xdfefecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:55:22 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:0d:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfef3000 - 0xdfef3fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfefc000 - 0xdfefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfefd000 - 0xdfefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfef8000 - 0xdfefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfefec00 - 0xdfefecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfef3000 - 0xdfef3fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfefc000 - 0xdfefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfefd000 - 0xdfefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfef8000 - 0xdfefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfefec00 - 0xdfefecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
```

este es mi xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "extmod"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 6100 nForce 430"

   BusID       "PCI:0:13:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Defaultdepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

```

no entiendo demasiado, pero no parece haber errores, solo un par de warnings....

necesito ayuda, no se que hacer.

Saludos

----------

## Cereza

 *martin.msr wrote:*   

> Desisntale Xorg-x11, xrog-server y nvidia-legacy-driver de forma completa.Luego: 
> 
>  instale nvidia-driver

 

Sigues necesitando xorg-x11, xorg-server y todas sus dependencias, Xorg es el propio servidor gráfico sobre el que funcionan los entornos de escritorio y WM (KDE, Gnome, Fvwm, Fluxbox, etc...) es indispensable para ellos. Así que si que tienes intención de usar cualquier sistema gráfico normal, necesitas instalarlo y volverlo a intentar, a ver si sigue dando errores.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No veo en donde pueda estar el problema, pero hay algo mal en tu xorg.conf. Reemplaza:

```
Section "DRI" 

   Mode   0666 

EndSection
```

Por:

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Este es mi xorg.conf por si te interesa probarlo, uso nvidia-drivers tamben:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "freetype"

    # Load "xtt"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    # Load  "dri"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

La única diferencia además de lo que te menciono mas arriba es Load  "GLcore" que no lo uso y sin embaro tengo aceleración 3D.

Obviamente, si tu monitor no soporta Modes      "1280x1024" bajalo a 800x600 o 1024x768 para probar como se comporta.

Salud!

----------

## martin.msr

Hola... bueno, Cereza, gracias, quizas me falto detallar algo:

Yo desisntale xorg-x11, xorg-server. Comprobe que este desisntalado y efectivamente estaba eliminado. Luego, al instalar nvidia-driver, el x11-xorg otra vez estaba instalado y el xorg-server tambien. Es decir, existe en mi gentoo

Acabo de reintalar xorg-x11 mediante #emerge xorg-x11 y luego de un buen rato termino, pero sigue dandome la pantalla negra.

estoy casi al punto de querer llorar  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## martin.msr

Hola  Inodoro_Pereyra, bueno, probe tu xorg.conf, con esa resolucion, con 1024x768 y con 800x600 y nada. Todo sigue igual. 

ejecuto #startx y cuando deberia funcionar, me queda la pantalla negra, sin poder absolutamente nada salvo precionear el boton para resetear.

ejecute 

```
#startx 2>error.txt 
```

y en el encuento:

```
XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

En el Xorog.0.log Lo mismo que antes, las ultimas lineas parecerian ser correctas:

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
```

encontre la siguiente linea y quiero saber si tiene algo que ver:

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
```

Otra duda es si existe alguna incompactibilidad entre xorg-x11 v7.2 y los driver de nvidia, y si es asi como lo soluciono???????

saludos

----------

## martin.msr

Puede ser que exista algun problema con el soporte para VESA con el cual compile el kernel???????

segun la guia de gentoo dice que tengo que sacar el soporte para nvidia (puesto que luego trae problemas) y recomienda soporte Vesa.....

bueno, son muchas dudas para un solo dia  :Smile: 

----------

## Cereza

No mola usar Vesa porque no tiene aceleración 3d y es todo muy leeeeee(bostezo)eeento, aún así, si quieres probar por ver si funciona, tendrías que compilar xf86-video-vesa y cambiar en xorg.conf la línea Driver "nvidia", por Driver "vesa"

Como mi tarjeta gráfica es muy parecida a la tuya (GeForce 6200), posteo mi xorg.conf

```
        (()__(()

        /       \

       ( /    \  \

        \ o o    /

        (_()_)__/ \

       / _,==.____ \

      (   |--|      )

      /\_.|__|´-.__/\_

     / (        /     \

     \  \      (      /

      )  ´._____)    /

   (((____.--(((____/

┌─(vie ago 03, 23:37:35)-(pelusilla@gentoo)-(~)-·

└─[1]-> $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite" "Enable"

        Option          "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/xawtv"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags"

#       Option      "DontZap" "yes"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "Buttons" "7"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Mouse0"

#       Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option      "Buttons" "9"

#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7 8 9"

#       Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Philips 107E"

#       DisplaySize  365 272

        HorizSync    30 - 70

        VertRefresh  50 - 160

#       1600x1200 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 74.52 kHz; pclk: 160.96 MHz

        Modeline "1280x1024" 108.00 1280 1340 1452 1676 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

        Modeline "1024x768"  94.50 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808

#       TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output.

#       768x576 @ 79 Hz, 50 kHz hsync

        ModeLine "768x576" 50.00 768 832 846 1000 576 590 595 630

#       768x576 @ 100 Hz, 61.6 kHz hsync

        ModeLine "768x576" 63.07 768 800 960 1024 576 578 590 616

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option      "NvAGP"     "1"

        Identifier  "Geforce 6200"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite" "1"

        VendorName  "NVIDIA"

        BoardName   "Geforce 6200"

#       BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#       Option      "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

#       Option      "UseEdidFreqs" "FALSE"

#       Option      "AGPFastWrite"      "True"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        Option      "HWcursor" "FALSE"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "DigitalVibrance" "1"

        Option      "ForceMonitors" "notv"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Geforce 6200"

        Monitor    "Philips 107E"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection
```

(El oso y el nombre de usuario cursi no son estrictamente necesarios)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No necesitas nada que diga nvidia compilado en el kernel para que funcione tu placa de video, el modulo en cuestión que hace falta es externo al kernel y lo provee el driver propietario de nvidia.

Elimina toda mencion a nvidia en el kernel buscando:

```
grep nvidia /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Este lo aprendí de gringo, jeje...

A ver si el problema es ese.

La otra que se me ocurre, que esperas que suceda cuando ejecutas startx?

O mejor, podrías postear el contenido de ~/.xinitrc??

Otra prueba mas, no funciona ni como root ni como usuario no privilegiado?

Por último, si no está instalado xorg-server, el comando startx no existe, por ende, si startx responde es por que al emerger nvidia drivers, trajo como dependencias xorg-server / xorg-x11

 *Quote:*   

> encontre la siguiente linea y quiero saber si tiene algo que ver: 
> 
> Código:
> 
> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

 

No, no tiene que ver con tu problema, debería funcionar de todas formas...

 *Quote:*   

> Otra duda es si existe alguna incompactibilidad entre xorg-x11 v7.2 y los driver de nvidia, y si es asi como lo soluciono???????

 

No que yo sepa... Estoy corriendo xorg-x11 7.2 sobre el ultimo driver beta de nvidia (pero el que se descarga de la página) y anteriormente usé el 1.0.8776 que veo que es el que estás usando y nunca tuve problemas... nunca, en ninguna pc, y van varias ya.

Salud!

----------

## martin.msr

Hola, bueno estoy muy agradecido por sus ayudas, pero no logre nada. Asi que me canse, no dispongo de mucho tiempo, asi que lo que mas facil fue para mi que recien comienzo con gentoo fue formatear las particiones y volver a compilar el kernel desde cero, sin hacer "arreglos" , esta vez el 2.6.21 (tenia el 2.6.20).  sin soporte para vesa, y sin ningun soporte para nvidia (esto ultimo ya lo habia realizado antes con el kernel 2.6.20)

Instale 

```
"nvidia-drivers"
```

, lo cual me instalo  

```
xorg-server + xorg-x11
```

 y anduvo a las maravillas.

Creo que el error puede haber estado e que instale los 

```
nvidia-legacy-driver 
```

 y luego parche eso desintalandolos e instalando 

```
nvidia-drivers
```

. no se, no encontre una explicacion aun. Muchas Gracias igualmente.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Creo que el error puede haber estado e que instale los Código:
> 
> nvidia-legacy-driver 
> 
> y luego parche eso desintalandolos e instalando

 

No creo... Lo he hecho muchas veces sin problemas. Algo había seguramente en el kernel que estaba molestando.

La instalkación y desintalación de los nvidia dirvers por medio de portage es limpia, no deja residuos.

Salud!

----------

